# International standard iso



## رمزة الزبير (11 أبريل 2015)

ISO
9227
Third edition
2012-05-15

Corrosion tests in artificial
atmospheres — Salt spray tests

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 أبريل 2015)

ISO
13706
Third edition
2011-12-01
Petroleum, petrochemical and natural gas
industries — Air-cooled heat exchangers​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أبريل 2015)

ISO
10628-2
First edition
2012-12-01
Diagrams for the chemical and
petrochemical industry —
Part 2:
Graphical symbols​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 أبريل 2015)

ISO
10628-1
First edition
2014-09-15
Diagrams for the chemical and
petrochemical industry —
Part 1:
Specification of diagrams​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 أبريل 2015)

Bs en iso
23936-1:2009
Petroleum,
petrochemical and
natural gas industries
— Non-metallic
materials in contact
with media related to
oil and gas production
Part 1: Thermoplastics (ISO
23936-1:2009)​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 مايو 2015)

ISO 5167-4-2003 NF EN ISO 5167-4 Measurement of fluid flow by means of pressure differential dev​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 مايو 2015)

Petroleum and liquid petroleum
products — Calibration of vertical
cylindrical tanks —
1-2-3​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 مايو 2015)

Petroleum and liquid petroleum
products — Calibration of vertical
cylindrical tanks —
4-5​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يوليو 2015)

Non-destructive testing — Image quality
of radiographs —
 ISO
19232​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (6 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
متفوقة دائما
بارك الله فيك


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (24 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيكي وبطرحك المتميز


----------



## shmmmahme (21 فبراير 2016)

الله ينور


----------



## aus_2082 (8 مارس 2016)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (23 مارس 2016)

احسنتي النشر


----------



## dina othman (20 أبريل 2016)

موضوع مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## salem001 (3 ديسمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 يناير 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بركة في العلم و الرزق و خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (2 فبراير 2017)

ابحث عن din 6623 
هل يمكن المساعدة ؟؟؟


----------

